# How do you keep the weight off ?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Most people can loose weight.
Last summer i lost 14 pounds in 14 weeks.
By January i needed to control my situation.
I simply increased my intake of raw food to keep my weight low year round.
What works for you?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My weight fluctuations seem to correlate pretty closely with the amount of exercising I am doing. We already eat pretty clean most of the time and I try to drink few, if any calories.


----------



## Georgia_Rider (May 6, 2014)

I use an app to keep my calories in check. Lose It! is the one I like best. Lost a ton of weight maybe 5-6 years ago and this helps me maintain.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

A combination of not eating as much at each meal, more veggies, less beer and exercising. If I can't go for a ride, I try to work hard around the house. I also stopped the habit of grabbing snacks after dinner. I lost 17 lbs last year, gained 10 of it back over the winter and now am down about 20 lbs overall, which is about where I should be. I'm a little disappointed that some of the weight is muscle , but I feel better than I have for years and I attribute it to getting my heart rate up on the bike at least once per week.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Trail running. I'm down on my runs lately and up on my weight. Gotta get out there and hit the trail. My mtb mileage is up and I'm sure that helps a lot, but seems I need to run as well, or maybe it's just the overall increase in exercise (probably). I also eat clean but I've been having a few more business trips and tend to drink more beer when I'm traveling.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No issue here, hyperthyroidism takes care of that.

Weird, no one ever asks..how do I gain weight???


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

^^^How do you gain weight?


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

I was eating 1500 cals after dinner before bedtime. Wife got an autoimmune disease with her fun parts 13 years ago. No sex so I ate. Gained 20 lbs. Stopped eating after dinner 2 months ago and lost 10lbs so far. I am a plumbing contractor and do stairs all day long and at 59 I can still loose weight quickly if I pay attention. My scale is set at 199 and if I weight over that I can't eat for fun. Just decide your chosen weight and if over no fun eating...that's my plan until I die. No choice..


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I did that about 7 years ago, at 54. After a life of being skin and bones i decided to gain about 10 pounds of muscles. Not trying to get strong, naturally i have flexibility and endurance only. I went to the gym for a year just because i did not want to be in trouble in my later years since muscle mass tend to melt. I gained about 9 pounds so at 95 i might still be biking 6-7 days a week year round. Obviously i was eating more than my appetite and i stopped because i am an outdoor guy. I was happy with the result. Now i am still a light weight but less extreme.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Reduced intake of calories (eating less), keeping a somewhat particular eye on processed goods. I still enjoy those things but in moderation. 

I think this contributes more to weight loss than exercising.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

For me, it's been discipline with my diet. I am 6'2 and have been around 220-225 for the last 10 years or so. Up until this year I was never concerned about what I ate, but after a particularly bad holiday season sent my cholesterol and glucose numbers way up, my Dr. suggested I lose some weight.

So, I cut out beer between Monday and Thursday (about 4-8 per week) and replaced my daily turkey/cheese sandwich with a grilled chicken salad. I also cut down on my carb snacking. Instead of chips, I snack on nuts, cheese, vegetables and dried fruit. On weekends, I let go a bit and will have a few beers each day and pretty much anything goes for meals. 

Although I'm not obsessed with my diet, I have become extremely aware of what I'm eating every day and I think differently. From January to March, I dropped 15 lbs with very little riding or other exercise, and I am now hovering between 202-206. Now that the weather is finally better and I am biking more, I hope to drop another 5 lbs. I'd love my weight range to be between 195 and 200.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Weight Watchers. 17 years ago I joined the program and lost 50 lbs. I have kept 40 lbs off following the old points system and tracking what I eat.

That and plenty of exercise. I stopped going to meetings years ago but I still get on the scale every morning and can catch any gains. My annual physical gives me another incentive. I don't want the doctor to tell me to lose weight again.

I suppose vanity plays a role too.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been vegetarian my entire adult life. Turning 50, going through cancer and long treatment took it's toll on my body. I needed to make some life changes. So 5 years ago I gave up all dairy and now I fuel my body with strict plant based food. Plus incorporating regular weight lifting and HIIT (high intensity interval training) for 1 hour a day several times per week has helped me build muscle and melt fat. The less weight I carry means I have a stronger cardio for mtb and running. I have lost weight (gradually) and my body has changed but I stuck with the lifestyle changes I made 5 years ago. 

I know plant-based seems drastic to many but I know some people find just eating vegan/plant based 1 or more days per week is a great start. There are so many options now (not like the dark days of vegetarianism many years ago) eg Beyond Meat etc. Changes in how I work out, and trying new activities. I can't believe sometimes that I can do pull-ups, run 21km, deadlift twice my body weight etc. etc. But I started with not being able to do any of those things 5 years. It didn't happen overnight and it wasn't easy but the efforts and results paid off 

Having a supportive spouse, positive people and celebrating little and big successes along the way also keeps me motivated.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

When I went back to school at age 35, I had a class project to pick an individual health issue and make changes to your life to resolve/improve that health issue. At the time I weighed 230#. My wife and I started on weight watchers, keep in mind this was my first diet ever and I was quit fit (runner, biker, paddler). 

What I quickly learned from doing weight watchers is I was eating more than I needed (duh) and when I started totalling my points for the day, I was eating all my points with breakfast and lunch; no points left for dinner.

So, step one: Stop eating breakfast. This required overcoming the age old wisdom we were all taught that "breakfast is the most important meal of the day". Of course we now know that fasting is not bad for you, so of course breakfast is not "essential".

I continued to eat lunch and dinner, using coffee and fruit to sustain me until lunch. Using this change I was able to drop 25# over a six month period, then I plateaued. So I got to thinking, what else could I do to lose weight?; my goal was 195#.

So step two: I stopped eating lunch. Yup, two meals down, continued to use coffee, tea, and fruit to sustain me during the day, no other changes in my regimen as I was already fit and exercising a lot. I dropped another 10# and that is the end of the story.

I'm 6'/195#, I rarely eat breakfast or lunch, pretty much eat whatever I want for dinner. I'm not a snacker, I eat a couple pieces of fruit through the day (apples mostly), I don't eat chips, cookies, ice cream etc... (never really did).

... and this diet ^ has worked for me for the past twenty years.

So, my answer is: Modified fasting and developing a sustainable dietary intake for life.

Oh, and one more thing: I've been a vegetarian for over thirty years, which does not guarantee skinniness, but it is good for the environment and it makes me feel good about myself


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

This fast took me off blood pressure meds in 8 days.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I try to eat well ( lot's of fresh veggies) but I eat as much as I want, breakfast, lunch, dinner and lots of snacks. 56 and light as a feather, probably mostly due to genetics but 10 hours of riding per week with lots of high intensity thrown in sure doesn't hurt.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I believe it's good to eat healthy foods throughout the day so this, combined with 100mi of weekly mtb riding, works for me.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Some impressive weight loss/mgmt stories out here!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

woodchips said:


> I believe it's good to eat healthy foods throughout the day so this, combined with 100mi of weekly mtb riding, works for me.


100mi x week? Damn I wish I had half of that time to ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> 100mi x week? Damn I wish I had half of that time to ride.


10 hours a week should just about do it, that is quite a commitment with a busy life but it's a good investment.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> 10 hours a week should just about do it, that is quite a commitment with a busy life but it's a good investment.


I have a secret, last 19 years no car, i avoid the bus so i too pedal a lot


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Lost 13kg since January.
Down from my normal race weight of 91kg to 78kg.
12Kg in 4 months, 1kg in the 5th.
Less carbs, smaller portions and a little more biking.

Never expected to even get to 80kg.
Power and aerobic endurance are the same, muscular endurance is much better with less weight to haul up the hills.

Would like to get down to 75kg just to see of I can although I suspect it may impact on my health.
Going to try and stay below 80kg over winter.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

For me, No refined sugar, no coffee, no alcohol. Breakfast around 10am. at least a couple of meals a week low carb. Try to smash in a vegi meal no meat. 

A good policy is put in as many colours in the meal as possible. 

2-3 rides per week and if im lucky a kitesurf or 2.


I'm 10kg lighter than i was several years go and 1kg off my xc national series racing weight in my mid 20's... oh year i feel good!


Other tricks are try to get good sleep. You can eat to try and overcome tiredness. Weight yourself everyday at the same time. Weight sneaks on, but not if you weigh yourself every day.


----------



## MJW75 (Jul 5, 2018)

My weight correlates to how much chocolate and Haribo I have. Seriously. I go on diet, lose 30lb, then come off the diet swearing I won't eat bad stuff again. But it creeps in Next thing I know, I've put most of the weight back on.

I'm currently on a Keto diet (again) and I'm losing weight again, and again, I swear I won't eat bad stuff when I come off the diet....... (currently at 159lb, target is 150lb). I also aim to avoid bread and high carb meals.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

plummet said:


> For me, No refined sugar, no coffee, no alcohol. Breakfast around 10am. at least a couple of meals a week low carb. Try to smash in a vegi meal no meat.
> 
> A good policy is put in as many colours in the meal as possible.
> 
> ...


Good advice....


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Eat more slowly, ingest smaller portions of food, avoid sugar, drink more water and cut back on what my wife calls "empty calories" (beer/booze/wine).


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Riding a bike for 1.5 hours or longer 5 days a week keeps the fat down to a minimum for me.
Try it. It might just work for youse, too.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

MJW75 said:


> My weight correlates to how much chocolate and Haribo I have. Seriously. I go on diet, lose 30lb, then come off the diet swearing I won't eat bad stuff again. But it creeps in Next thing I know, I've put most of the weight back on.
> 
> I'm currently on a Keto diet (again) and I'm losing weight again, and again, I swear I won't eat bad stuff when I come off the diet....... (currently at 159lb, target is 150lb). I also aim to avoid bread and high carb meals.


Don't go on a diet. Change your diet for good! then the weight will stay off. When you are addicted to stuff like chocolate/ refined sugar you think it will be impossible to live without those things... afterall you enjoy it soooo much right? Its the addiction talking!

You can go without those things and after a while you will not crave them or want them. You will find healthier alternatives that you will similarly enjoy.

I feel so much better than heavier sugar inducing me. Some awesome side affects that i didnt expect was vastly improved mental toughness and reduced anxiety and stress. My endurance is way better, riding the bike is way more fun. My mental endurance to complex thinking is fastly better.

I feel alive and strong!!

I simply cant go back to heavier, slower, mentally less robust me. The benefits far out weigh the loss of a few cakes and icecream!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Whoa, just hold on there! I see folks swearing off sugar, caffeine, chocolate, and that is just not okay in my book.

Ain't not cause for going to extremes, so long as you eat everything in moderation, well then it's okay to sample the manna 

I eat whatever I want, but in moderation, and I make sure my total intake is appropriate for my total expenditure.

Keep in mind that your body has no idea that you ate sugar in your coffee or sugar in your bread, calories are calories, fats are fats, proteins are proteins.

And yeah, sure, there are some subtle differences, but don't let that confuse you, cuz in the end it's all about *what goes in and what goes out*.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

4 years ago when I turned 50 I was nearly 300 pounds at 6' 1/2". I finally got sick of myself and decided to get serious about diet and exercise. I think you have to be 100% ready to commit to it. I started using the "My Fitness Pal" app on my phone to track calories and nutrition. I lost 50 pounds in 3-1/2 months. I've kept it off until last year when I started weight lifting. I find my appetite insatiable now and am putting on muscle but some fat as well. I'm convinced that as others have said; balance caloric intake with expenditure. But the mental aspect is the largest piece of the equation in my experience.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

The weight never went on, but I'm going to be a complete asshole and post the truth. 

Generally do short rides of 20-30 minutes, on a weekend maybe 90 minutes if at all (would ride more if I had time). On average, lift weights 3 times a week, Qigong or Fung Fu once a week, plus yoga, trail work, rock climbing, hiking. Overall only around 5 1/2 hours per week total exercise. I'm 57 and eat a minimum of 4k calories a day. Macros are about 15% fats, 50% carbs, 35% protein. Eat zero refined sugars or processed foods aside from a few beers and the occasional pizza w/ 5 servings of veggies per day, rarely any fruit. One or two times a month I fast for 24 hrs, but not for weight loss specifically. Probably just over 12% body fat, not ideal but I can live with it.

The "zero refined sugars or processed foods" and mixing anaerobic, cardio and mobility is the key. If you eat clean and are generally active, it is almost impossible to over eat. You are what you eat, and you are what you do.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Whoa, just hold on there! I see folks swearing off sugar, caffeine, chocolate, and that is just not okay in my book.
> 
> Ain't not cause for going to extremes, so long as you eat everything in moderation, well then it's okay to sample the manna
> 
> ...


This is what 10kg heavier me thought. But the reality is if its bad for you. its still bad for you in moderation.

The body does not treat all sugars the same. Refined sugar that is not attached to fibers gives you a sharp blood glucose increase which intern triggers an insulin response to convert and store to fat. Freshfruit sugars take time to time do absorb into the body because they are still attached to the fibre... and therefore does not trigger the same insulin response. So injesting the same calorific content can invoke a different response from the body.

Dont be fooled into thinking that its all about calories. Its not. You can loose or gain weight with the same calorie intake dependant on the quality of food you select.

Another interesting factoid. People react differently to different foods what spikes blood sugar in one person may not in another..... So what "diet" works for you may not work for someone esle. As an example i'm fine with consuming bread but a buddy of mine will put on weight if he eats too much bread.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> Whoa, just hold on there! I see folks swearing off sugar, caffeine, chocolate, and that is just not okay in my book.
> 
> Ain't not cause for going to extremes, so long as you eat everything in moderation, well then it's okay to sample the manna
> 
> ...


Humans did not evolve to process refined sugar in their diets. As you become insulin resistant, sugar calories are no longer just calories. Yes, your body most certainly does know sugar when ingested no matter what you dilute it with. Sugar doesn't chain itself back into carbohydrates because you mixed it with bread or a latte.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not keeping the weight off. It keeps creeping up slowly. At 6' with a mesomorphic build, I should weigh about 170 - 175 pounds. In my 50's, especially with the onset of asthma, my weight crept slowly up until I'm now about 190 pounds naked (no mental images needed, trust me on that). 

I use exercise to control weight along with a good dose of lifelong ADHD. I've never had to worry about weight either way despite bad habits and too much time working.

I now address weight by exercise - hike, bike, paddle, ski (see below). But, I can't keep up the exercise level I used too.

To address weight, we made some changes to our eating habits. Half a sandwich each at lunch, one susage or one egg at breakfast, smaller dinner. We eat well and largely grow the nuts, vegies, and fruits we eat. We make meals and don't buy meals. 

I also eat only a small amount of nut bars or a light beer on rides, hikes, and skiing trips. A doctor I've skied with states that a hungry body working hard needs fuel and it goes to the enzyme systems that metabolize fats when carbs aren't there. That metabolizes some fat but also builds up the fat metabolism system. Is this wisdom or a product of male cattle? I do this, but does it work?

In spite of that, those damned chips, I tend to overeat crapfood in the evening.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

telemike said:


> I am not keeping the weight off. It keeps creeping up slowly. At 6' with a mesomorphic build, I should weigh about 170 - 175 pounds. In my 50's, especially with the onset of asthma, my weight crept slowly up until I'm now about 190 pounds naked (no mental images needed, trust me on that).
> 
> I use exercise to control weight along with a good dose of lifelong ADHD. I've never had to worry about weight either way despite bad habits and too much time working.
> 
> ...


You're probably slowing your metabolism with that approach. And remember not everyone is built to quickly metabolize fats, better to not to put it on in the first place. If you want to make meals smaller, start with bedtime and work backwards. Better yet, instead of making them smaller, substitute vegetables for the fatty foods. You need fat, but not all that much, fats are very calorie dense. Make sure you get enough quality protein (not sausages, maybe try sardines instead). Breakfast should be your biggest meal. There is no good time to eat crapfood or sugar.

You don't indicate hour many hours a week and what frequency you are exercising. While those are all good exercises and it is plenty of variety to keep it fun, there is no strength training, thus nothing to maintain or increase muscle mass. This becomes more important as you get older to make up for lower hormone levels.

And finally, you need to accept the fact that simply having body fat over 15% (only slightly higher for women) works against any attempt to loss weight or increase muscle mass. My advice would be intermittent fasting to get the body fat under control, and once you hit that magic number your energy levels will increase and everything becomes a whole lot easier.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

telemike said:


> A doctor I've skied with states that a hungry body working hard needs fuel and it goes to the enzyme systems that metabolize fats when carbs aren't there. That metabolizes some fat but also builds up the fat metabolism system. Is this wisdom or a product of male cattle? I do this, but does it work?


Doc is basically correct but the body needn't be working hard, or working out at all.

I put my 80 year-old father (282 lbs) on a low-carb diet earlier this year. He promptly lost 49 pounds and even wrote a letter to his newspaper explaining how his son had turned his body into a "fat-burning machine."


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

The low/zero carb diets can work really well for people who are inactive or have insulin resistance, but on the other side if you are not inactive or insulin resistant, you are just cheating yourself of potential energy and making it harder to exercise, which can end up being a circular path for some.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

There is one more point that I didn't point out in my earlier post. That is the revolutionary idea that a little bit of fat may be much better than a lean leathery build when medical misfortune comes my way. I've seen a friend die of cancer that couldn't get surgery until he had gained at least some weight. The doctor told him that he just had no reserves to get him through the trauma of surgery. Then, it was too late.

I'm now almost 71 and I've got some health issues that may need intervention over the next years (or may not, I hope). I'd rather go into chemo or heart surgery or a bout of pneumonia with a good amount of calories stored up for the tough times. The hard part is finding a balance and Lays originals don't help at all!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I enjoy meal replacements. Healthy and convenient but also really helpful with weight control. 

When I get 3 or so pounds over my target weight I'll just go to 2 meal replacements a day instead of 1 and cut out the booze. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Mostly by keeping really active and somewhat by paying attention to what I eat. If I need to lose a few pounds I'll try to increase activity. But then I also make sure I'm keeping my calorie intake the same.

And don't discount the effects of weight lifting on weight loss. When I get serious about dropping a few pounds I always make sure to get in some lifting.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

It’s actually rather simple and straightforward, and “just” requires discipline and commitment. Do you want it or not?

1. Track and count your calories (every single one) and/or macros. Stay within the “budget” that the app gives you. I use LoseIt, which is very similar to MyFitnessPal. Yes, it’s a bit of a PITA to get started, and requires discipline to maintain, but it’s very important to get a handle on what’s going in and out.
2. Do strength training. I’ve lifted my whole life, and have a great base, and lift hard 3x per week, in addition to my cycling training schedule. My lifting is non-negotiable.
3. Do cardio. In my case, it’s all MTB training and riding - 5x per week, including some very long (4-6+ hour) SS endurance rides. But whether it’s on the MTB, or road bike, or running (or whatever), make sure you’re doing plenty of cardio.
4. Do HIT (High Intensity Training) as part of your cardio. Lots of options, and it doesn’t have to be long duration or more than 1-2x per week, but this is a great way to burn calories and increase fitness, and changes it up from your normal routine.
5. Reduce alcohol consumption. I’m not a teetotaler at all, but have done Dry January the past two years, which has helped me reboot by drinking habits, and I’ve really reduced the frequency and amount overall. This reduces “fluff” on your body and helps you be leaner...and lighter.

Be religious about all of the above. There are no shortcuts, and cheating any of the items will result in no or limited progress.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

waltaz said:


> 1. Track and count your calories [...]
> 2. Do strength training [...]
> 3. Do cardio [...]
> 4. Do HIT [...].
> ...


Disagree. You just need to find the right combo that works for you. That may be as simple doing HFLC or IF. Doing all these simultaneously is certainly not necessary and suggesting so sustains the myth that it's sooooooo difficult, which becomes an unnecessary psychological obstacle.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Ryder1 said:


> Disagree. You just need to find the right combo that works for you. That may be as simple doing HFLC or IF. Doing all these simultaneously is certainly not necessary and suggesting so sustains the myth that it's sooooooo difficult, which becomes an unnecessary psychological obstacle.


But my beliefs, with the exception of maybe #4, are simple, and not difficult at all.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

waltaz said:


> But my beliefs, with the exception of maybe #4, are simple, and not difficult at all.


Agreed. I don't do much for HIIT training but employ a lot of super sets into my lifting.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

bdundee said:


> Agreed. I don't do much for HIIT training but employ a lot of super sets into my lifting.


Ditto, re super sets in my lifting workouts. Kind of like HIT for lifting...gets the HR up, and shreds the muscles.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

waltaz said:


> But my beliefs, with the exception of maybe #4, are simple, and not difficult at all.


Whether that program is simple or difficult, it's total overkill to "keep the weight off" (OP) or even lose weight.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Ryder1 said:


> Whether that program is simple or difficult, it's total overkill to "keep the weight off" (OP) or even lose weight.


For some yes for others no. It is a good way for people who have a hard time losing weight and a great way to stay healthy. Not saying to track calories forever but for a time to help know how many calories you are are actually putting in your yap during any given day.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

bdundee said:


> For some yes for others no. It is a good way for people who have a hard time losing weight and a great way to stay healthy. Not saying to track calories forever but for a time to help know how many calories you are are actually putting in your yap during any given day.


I'll agree with the part I can, that tracking calories for a time can be helpful. I did it for one day. It was nearly exactly what I thought it would be and I never counted again. But I had already memorized numerous foods and macro breakdowns, etc. Some people have no idea WTF they're eating!


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Ryder1 said:


> I'll agree with the part I can, that tracking calories for a time can be helpful. I did it for one day. It was nearly exactly what I thought it would be and I never counted again. But I had already memorized numerous foods and macro breakdowns, etc. Some people have no idea WTF they're eating!


Then you're ahead of the game. Most people have no idea, and grossly underestimate their calorie consumption. Counting helps to reign that in, while educating them about how many calories are REALLY in everything they eat, and how big of a portion they should REALLY eat. When I first started tracking, my biggest eye-openers were how many calories I consumed from snacking (it adds up!) and how oversized my portions were (and way too many calories). Everyone could stand to be more aware, and counting helps that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

waltaz said:


> Then you're ahead of the game. Most people have no idea, and grossly underestimate their calorie consumption. Counting helps to reign that in, while educating them about how many calories are REALLY in everything they eat, and how big of a portion they should REALLY eat. When I first started tracking, my biggest eye-openers were how many calories I consumed from snacking (it adds up!) and how oversized my portions were (and way too many calories). Everyone could stand to be more aware, and counting helps that.


Instead of counting calories, count your time spent active. If you have to count calories, odds are you are eating food that you shouldn't be eating in the first place. Counting calories can become an excuse to starve yourself of nutrients and eat junk food. What you eat is much more important than how much you eat.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

sapva said:


> Instead of counting calories, count your time spent active. If you have to count calories, odds are you are eating food that you shouldn't be eating in the first place. Counting calories can become an excuse to starve yourself of nutrients and eat junk food. What you eat is much more important than how much you eat.


It's all about calories in and calories out, for keeping weight off. I agree that what you eat is important, but it doesn't matter how good you eat if you eat too many calories of it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

waltaz said:


> It's all about calories in and calories out, for keeping weight off. I agree that what you eat is important, but it doesn't matter how good you eat if you eat too many calories of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


True, but it's difficult to eat too many vegetables and easy to eat too much ice cream or drink too many IPA's.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> True, but it's difficult to eat too many vegetables and easy to eat too much ice cream or drink too many IPA's.


Very true! I'd rather eat "some" vegetables, washed down with an IPA, and followed by a bowl of ice cream, all within the bounds of my daily calorie target...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> True, but it's difficult to eat too many vegetables and easy to eat too much ice cream or drink too many IPA's.


But it's never difficult to drink too many Stouts, Bocks, or Porters!


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Intermittant fasting works best for me as a permanent life-style change (cutting alcohol with IF works really well for weight loss). I do at least 16-8 but often go to 18-6.

A big part of this for me is seeing that I can go without food (and even workout and/or ride while fasting) and be fine...it makes me feel empowered/strong/confident. A definite shift in mindset.

And after going from 145-150 down to under 135 recently, I feel probably 10 years younger, and climbs are way easier.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

sapva said:


> Humans did not evolve to process refined sugar in their diets. As you become insulin resistant, sugar calories are no longer just calories. Yes, your body most certainly does know sugar when ingested no matter what you dilute it with. Sugar doesn't chain itself back into carbohydrates because you mixed it with bread or a latte.


I think the biggest problem with contemporary society is that people think they know things from reading the internet.

So I'm a medical professional, been one for a while now, and all the "facts" that people spout about how carbs are absorbed, what your body does in response, most of this is unfounded or complete nonsense.

We can talk about our bodies like they are machines, we could look at our prehistoric past and try to figure out what we should be eating based on a snap shot of our ancestors at one point in time, but the reality is we are not any of the above.

It's kinds like the folks who insist that chevron gasoline works better than Conoco ... and the reality is they come from the same refinery.

Humans have a magical ability to reason toward any result that they want, ie positive thinking can make the most ludicrous idea seem rational.

If what you do works for you, then more power to you.

If you insist that drinking alcohol is necessary or taking mega doses of vitamins is your ticket to weight loss, then that is great for you. But there is no way, nor will there ever be, a single thing that makes or breaks a person's metabolism or diet other than simple moderation and maintaining good health.

Okay, so good genes also play a part, but it's really not worth mentioning cuz you can't change those 

The only suggestion I would make is to avoid blanket statements, avoid excess in anything, and work on developing insight and self control. Few people have insight into their behaviors until they are too old for it to matter.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> The only suggestion I would make is to avoid blanket statements, avoid excess in anything, and work on developing insight and self control. Few people have insight into their behaviors until they are too old for it to matter.


^^Truth


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

waltaz said:


> It's actually rather simple and straightforward, and "just" requires discipline and commitment. Do you want it or not?
> 
> 1. Track and count your calories (every single one) and/or macros. Stay within the "budget" that the app gives you. I use LoseIt, which is very similar to MyFitnessPal. Yes, it's a bit of a PITA to get started, and requires discipline to maintain, but it's very important to get a handle on what's going in and out.
> 2. Do strength training. I've lifted my whole life, and have a great base, and lift hard 3x per week, in addition to my cycling training schedule. My lifting is non-negotiable.
> ...


I fail Waltaz list. Ok i do the cardio biking and dont drink. But im not doing any of the other stuff.

My statement is settle on a sustainable diet thatkeeps you on your target weight. Then stick too it. Weigh yourself each day. That way you can see weight gain and stop the resulting bad habits.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I've never really had a big appetite so if I get above 145 pounds, I just eat a little bit less for a few days and I'm back under in no time. I eat a little bit of everything; meat, fish, veggies, sugar, fat, potatoes, ice cream (all flavors so I get all the colors), but not a ton of anything. And chase it down with a glass or 2 of Chardonnay. And lots of water (usually mixed with Propel or Tailwind when riding). For me, it's just calories in/calories out. Doesn't really seem to make much difference where they come from when it comes to weight. I also usually ride 8-10 hours/week pretty much year-round so I never get too far above 145.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> Okay, so good genes also play a part, but it's really not worth mentioning cuz you can't change those


You can change what you eat. You can change your time spent active. And you can do these things with a bare minimum of commitment and pain. Unlike counting calories, these things have long term benefits far beyond your temporary body weight.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

We very rarely have fixed meals, we just snack when hungry. Protein, fiber, green veggies, nuts, egg whites, etc. Minimum carbs, sugars & fats. Lots of trail riding and generally keeping active.

It’s simple math, really. Have the discipline and commitment to burn more calories than you take in, and you will lose weight. It’s a lifetime lifestyle, not a short-term fad diet.

If only it really WAS that simple!


----------



## Graveltattoo (Sep 14, 2017)

Just do what I did....buy a tapeworm off Ebay and you can eat whatever you want! I miss a meal and I lose 5 lbs. Still waiting for my metabolism to slow down!!


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Graveltattoo said:


> Just do what I did....buy a tapeworm off Ebay and you can eat whatever you want! I miss a meal and I lose 5 lbs. Still waiting for my metabolism to slow down!!


----------



## bikenut316 (Oct 10, 2005)

How do you alter your diet and calorie intake for recovery, say after a good ride?


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

bikenut316 said:


> How do you alter your diet and calorie intake for recovery, say after a good ride?


You don't, unless you are doing strength training and want to gain weight. Your diet should already include enough protein, and you maybe adjust carb intake slightly for only the increase in activity over normal, which may or may not be an increase in overall calories. Counting calories is a backwards approach, you can have too many calories and still not get adequate nutrition for recovery.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bikenut316 said:


> How do you alter your diet and calorie intake for recovery, say after a good ride?


In a way your ride is irrelevant. Lots of BS is being written, said, repeated and somehow becomes facts, truths just by vertue of repetition.
All that crap about counting calories is a waste of time.
Before humans could count they did not killed themselves overeating.
A big factor is water retention.
If i eat what i prepare i loose water so my # is lower.
Let say at Xmas times i go eat what people prepare i can go up 6 pounds in a few days and loose it real fast, it was not fat.
By eating when we are hungry we believe that our cells are smart and we are right. 
After 3hrs rides or more i add peanuts, cheese because my problem is not getting to thin. Of course when you eat prepared so called **food** you fill yourself with salt.

Basically eat what is without a list because they can lie and they do.
Saying potatoes are to be avoided is plain wrong. In Australia their main food is sweet potatoes, they are purple.
In south america they cultivate 100 variety because they would die without them. So if it is very dry they miss a small part that year, if it is very wet an other variety will not produce.
If you look at proteins and other similar words again it is a wwaste of time. Proteins and carbs are in everything you should eat.

So over the day and the next day you move, you eat, you relax and a good idea you stretch.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bikenut316 said:


> How do you alter your diet and calorie intake for recovery, say after a good ride?


I am not sure if you look for examples it will depend. I have zero pound to loose so i eat calorie dense foods. 
If in a rush oatmeal(i buy the one ready in 4 minutes) and often cacao it is a good fat(no sugar) with lentils and or vegies. if you can loose a few pounds more veggies less oatmeal. For variety i use rice instead of oatmeal but it takes 10 min more(i never use fast rice). In september they will be in season it will be potatoes. I soak my lentils about 4 hours before cooking them. Anything good, peanuts, almonds, nuts. We can eat the same thing just changing the spices an onion etc...


----------



## Graveltattoo (Sep 14, 2017)

sapva said:


> View attachment 1257787


That's awesome!!!

I had to Google "Counting calories" to find out what that entailed.......
My biggest expense is food, it keeps the tapeworms happy!!!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Graveltattoo said:


> Just do what I did....buy a tapeworm off Ebay and you can eat whatever you want! I miss a meal and I lose 5 lbs. Still waiting for my metabolism to slow down!!


I got super ripped about 10 years ago not really changing my routine, then I had a cold and took some meds that break up mucus. Turns out tape worms attach to the mucus lining in your gut, and well, I pooped out a worm that was 2'-3' long. It really freaked me out but I never have looked so good. 
The particular species of tapeworm I had comes from uncooked salmon, it was from sushi.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

CICO = calories in, calories out.

Doing this I got down to 143lbs, which is about what I weighed when I was 15. 

I used Lose It! Religiously and lost about 12 pounds over 4 months

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

What has worked for me is riding daily every morning possible...the desire to ride keeps me off the sauce the night before. When the weather fouls, the beer flows and the weight slowly creeps back.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

tfinator said:


> CICO = calories in, calories out.
> 
> Doing this I got down to 143lbs, which is about what I weighed when I was 15.
> 
> ...


Ditto re CICO and Lose It...I also use it. Game changer, IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Heist30 said:


> [...] the desire to ride keeps me off the sauce the night before.


I did something similar to motivate me to stop smoking 10 years ago: I sold all my bikes except my single speed, knowing I'd choose biking over cigarettes. I haven't smoked since.

Biking is our higher power!


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Heist30 said:


> What has worked for me is riding daily every morning possible.


It was the exercise frequency, not the calories. As for the beer, most unfortunately, each one of those calories are like 100 calories of nutritious food (less the nutrition)


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

How are you successful folks (who count calories) accounting for the calories burned during exercise?
Counting calories is easy to be dialed after a number of years doing it, but the high calorie output of 2-3+ hour rides coupled with the overestimation of calories burned by Strava or whatever GPS tracking app you're using is a wildcard.

I've got my eating during the ride down pretty well so that I don't have bonk issues and feel ok after the ride (not famished), and I input 1/2 the Strava calories into the calorie counter. I know it's a mental thing...whatever I input for calories burned I'll eat it all back.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Spec44 said:


> How are you successful folks (who count calories) accounting for the calories burned during exercise?
> Counting calories is easy to be dialed after a number of years doing it, but the high calorie output of 2-3+ hour rides coupled with the overestimation of calories burned by Strava or whatever GPS tracking app you're using is a wildcard.
> 
> I've got my eating during the ride down pretty well so that I don't have bonk issues and feel ok after the ride (not famished), and I input 1/2 the Strava calories into the calorie counter. I know it's a mental thing...whatever I input for calories burned I'll eat it all back.


I never count burn, eat... i know process food is bad so i avoid it.
I am realy thin at 61.
I had 1 bad habit left, chips regularly.
Since i eat them ounce a week i cannot add 1 pound.
I simply put a little corn for 2 min in the microwave and it eat unprocessed unsalted, natural.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Ryder1 said:


> I did something similar to motivate me to stop smoking 10 years ago: I sold all my bikes except my single speed, knowing I'd choose biking over cigarettes. I haven't smoked since.
> 
> Biking is our higher power!


:thumbsup:...........:thumbsup:


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Spec44 said:


> How are you successful folks (who count calories) accounting for the calories burned during exercise?
> Counting calories is easy to be dialed after a number of years doing it, but the high calorie output of 2-3+ hour rides coupled with the overestimation of calories burned by Strava or whatever GPS tracking app you're using is a wildcard.
> 
> I've got my eating during the ride down pretty well so that I don't have bonk issues and feel ok after the ride (not famished), and I input 1/2 the Strava calories into the calorie counter. I know it's a mental thing...whatever I input for calories burned I'll eat it all back.


I use Garmin's calorie calculation, which carries over into Strava and Lose it. I have studied this extensively, to really understand and nail my calorie burn, and my Garmin profile is pretty dialed.

Additionally, after years of tracking and counting, and watching how my weight is affected by my calorie intake and output, I have a very solid sense of what I burn per day, not including exercise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

Spec44 said:


> How are you successful folks (who count calories) accounting for the calories burned during exercise?
> Counting calories is easy to be dialed after a number of years doing it, but the high calorie output of 2-3+ hour rides coupled with the overestimation of calories burned by Strava or whatever GPS tracking app you're using is a wildcard.
> 
> I've got my eating during the ride down pretty well so that I don't have bonk issues and feel ok after the ride (not famished), and I input 1/2 the Strava calories into the calorie counter. I know it's a mental thing...whatever I input for calories burned I'll eat it all back.


Why count anything? Knowing what or how much to eat isn't rocket science, nor is the simple fact that eating and exercising properly results in successful weight management. The plethora of apps/programs/etc are simply unnecessary crutches to me.

Eat less, ride more!


----------



## bikenut316 (Oct 10, 2005)

Duplicate


----------



## bikenut316 (Oct 10, 2005)

For adequate recovery, I require eating more before and after a tough ride. If I don't, I am extremely tired the following day.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Pain reduced activity.
Weight ticked up over 3 years.
Dumped 50 lbs in 3 months. 
Modified Keto.
No sugar.
No bread.
No cereal.
No fruit juice.
Lots of water.
Fish, chicken, fresh veggies (no cans)
The gut disappeared.

Dusted off the bike a month ago and am now overcoming the back/hip pain.
Slow determined process.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

That's impressive weight loss for you.

My weight is up 20lbs from what it was 3 years ago, but still down 20 lbs from when I was overweight in 2011. In 2011 I weighed about 182. I wanted to get fit and do some xc racing, so replaced lunch or dinner with a protein shake, completely cut out sweets and soda, and ate a lot of veggies and vegetarian protein (tofu, beans, etc). Frankly, I kind of starved myself and at the lowest weight, post ride weigh in around 2015 I was close to 140 lbs. Now I'm 158-160 lbs.

For weight loss, my body responds pretty well to NOT night eating, eating healthy, watching the sugar intake, getting good sleep, walking regularly, doing 2-3 workouts a week and riding 2-3 times per week. In winter, riding isn't always an option here, so upping the frequency of the workouts a bit.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

OzarkFathom said:


> No sugar.


For most people who are getting any exercise at all, that is going to be the most bang for the effort, and best thing for your health.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

sapva said:


> For most people who are getting any exercise at all, that is going to be the most bang for the effort, and best thing for your health.


I'm struggling with this right now. I know I need to cut out desserts but it's hard. If I wasn't riding so much and going to the gym to work out; I'd be gaining weight.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

metalskool said:


> I'm struggling with this right now. I know I need to cut out desserts but it's hard. If I wasn't riding so much and going to the gym to work out; I'd be gaining weight.


If you haven't cut out soft drinks, that is the first place to start. Also sweet tea if you're from the South! Leave out the sugar in your coffee as well.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

metalskool said:


> I'm struggling with this right now. I know I need to cut out desserts but it's hard. If I wasn't riding so much and going to the gym to work out; I'd be gaining weight.


It probably is hard to do if you have any sugar at all. But once you cut ties with sugar 100% for a few weeks you'll realize what food tastes like again, then after a month or so you won't want to touch sugar at all. Try finding some healthy snacks to keep on hand at all times as a replacement. Things like nuts, avocado, plain yogurt and hummus are very filling and satisfying. It is much better to overeat healthy food than to cheat just a little with the sugar.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I quit smoking jan 1 2001. It is a bit similar. We reeducate our taste buds.
For snack i like popcorn, plain. Just buy 1 K for under 2$, put a full table spoon in a bowl with a dish on top. About 2 min in micro wave at max. I like it natural but you can add some herb or spice(not salt).
Other nice desert is cheese.


----------



## Teufelhunde (May 19, 2007)

August of 2018 I was 270 lbs. This morning I weighed 209. I totally eliminated beer from my diet (that was tough, I love me a good beer), gave up sugar and most carbs, don't pay any attention to fat/protein intake.

Now I eat enough that I am never hungry, mostly protein/fat, eat one serving of veggies/day, for drinks its is water or flavored, sugar free sparkling water, a low carb protein bar during the day for a snack. Once every couple of weeks, the wife and I will go out for mexican, and I will splurge on that meal with a margarita.

I am still losing at the rate of 2-4 lbs/month, still have some belly fat and these stupid fat pockets on my waist at 4 0'clock and 8 o'clock......I'm hoping to see 180 again (it would be the first time since I got out of boot camp in 1972........

YMMV

Lon


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Two Words...*

Titanium Singlespeed:


----------

